# FTP-Can't list remote directories



## blinton25 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello,

How are you today?

I found this article explaining how active FTP works:

http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html

When I tried connecting to a FTP server running Serv-U in acitve mode I got a:

"

COMMAND:> PORT 10,1,10,40,11,208
ERROR:> Socket error: Unknown socket error (0)
"

My netstat looks like this:

http://www.geocities.com/blinton25/netstat.jpg


I disabled all my firewall software, and my web hosting provider doesn't offer PASV mode. 


What I noticed is that the port I calculated isn't listed when I do a netstat. Could this be my problem?


----------

